# '99 S10 Blazer plow mount



## AvalancheX4 (Oct 12, 2006)

I own a 99 S10 Blazer that's never been plowed and want to mount a Meyer plow to it. I have a 7.5' Meyer with an classic EZ Mount that I'm swapping from another truck and want to try adapting the frame mount and A-frame to the Blazer. Anyone out there with any experience in this type of swap. Thanks !!
Perplexed in Buffalo


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

That is way to much weight you are better off selling that plow and looking for 2 meter plow with a mount for the blazer


----------



## AvalancheX4 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Jeen. I've looked for a smaller plow but have found that the only smaller, more durable plows are being designed for late model light duty vehicles. I thought I might be able to adapt my 7.5 Meyer with a modified mount for the Blazer and try to beef up the suspension. I would appreciate any suggestions.
Mike


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

My dad has the mount for your truck in PA but is hunting till Wed. you can call him at 610-488-1450


----------



## AvalancheX4 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a question about a new plow Jeen, would it be possible for you to call me when you have a minute? My number is 716-836-6260.
Mike


----------

